# Proyecto: Maquina de Vapor



## El_As_de_Teran (Jun 15, 2005)

Hola que tal este es mi primer post y quisiera saber si se puede hacer una maquina que aviente vapor, con los circuitos de una plancha y si se puede me puedan decir como ya que no tengo una idea muy clara de como lo puedo hacer.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 16, 2005)

Que aviente vapor ? Es para algun proyecto experimental ? 
Necesitas  tomar en cuenta, factores como  :


-Temperatura?      
-Presión?              
-Humedad?           
-Caudal?               

(Calorimetría y Termodinámica)

-Por Calentamiento Progresivo?
-Por Intercambio de Calor?

La Plancha) Una plancha con Vaporizador, tan solo tiene incorporado un recipiente al cual puede llenarselo de agua, y el mismo es liberado en pequeñas proporciones (gotas/chorros) que, al rozar los orificios de la placa metalica de la plancha, son transformadores en vapor, por el intercambio bruzco de temperatura. (Puede variar el método segun la marca y calidad, pero basicamente es tan simple como eso).

Soy curioso, pero para que quieres una maquina de vapor? Limpieza? Generador de movimientos? cuentanos....


----------



## El_As_de_Teran (Jun 17, 2005)

Pues mira es un proyecto que yo traigo en la mente se trata de hacerlo con el fin de utilizarlo para darle forma a los sombreros ya que con el vapor se aguadan y así se pueden moldear mas fácil, otra que yo tenia en mente forma de hacer la maquina es con una resistencia para agua y una olla de presión le hago un hoyo a la olla y le pongo la resistencia y la conecto a la energía de 110v y por arriba donde esta la válvula de escape ahí le pondría un tubo para que de ahí salga el vapor con una sola dirección.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 18, 2005)

He leido tu idea de la olla de presión, pero deberias tomar en cuenta que si a la salida de vapor no colocas una etapa de condensado (enfriamiento por agua) el vapor "escupirá" agua hirviendo y esto tal vez afecte tu proceso. La razon es muy sencilla, se basa en la Curva de Calentamiento del Agua, desde su estado a temperatura ambiente, punto de ebullición, su valor latente (al final de este ciclo es donde se debe condensar) y el punto de fusion (vapor utilizable). Puedo hacerte un diseño "generico" con algunos valores de referencia como para orientarte y darte una idea, utilizando alguna olla a presión, algun que otro caño de cobre, un recipiente de condensado, y la salida regulable de vapor. 

Con referencia a la circuiteria electrónica, el calentamiento puede ser por resistencia o bobina, de todas maneras yo te recomiendo por seguridad (sobre todo de quien la opere o utilice) que coloques ademas un sensor de temperatura, un sensor de presión, y un medidor de nivel de liquído (este ultimo para el vaciamiento del recipiente de condensado) pero a no asustarse que esto lo podes realizar con un puñadito de componentes faciles de conseguir. (salvo que estes interesado en armarlo microprocesado, algun display de LCD, etc etc)


----------



## El_As_de_Teran (Jun 20, 2005)

muchas  gracias ya vi el diseño y voy a ponerlo en practica despues te cuento como me fue jeje


----------



## MaMu (Jun 20, 2005)

Buenisimo!!! ^^ , impresionanos con algunas fotos si es que puedes, asi vemos como te ha quedado la Máquina de Vapor.

Saludos.


----------



## Yamil_elca (Jun 7, 2008)

oigan soy nuevo en esto, pero me gusta la idea de la maquina a vapor creo que debemos poner a volar al imaginacion!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2008)

CReo que la mejor solucion es utilizar el tipica plancha vaporeto que ya lleva calderin, valvula electrica y hasta el tubo adecuado, loo unico que deberias diseñar es el model sombrerero y sistema difusor.

Hay algunos muy baratos que son solo plancha +tubo+calderin


----------



## El Perro (Mar 18, 2019)

MaMu dijo:


> He leido tu idea de la olla de presión, pero deberias tomar en cuenta que si a la salida de vapor no colocas una etapa de condensado (enfriamiento por agua) el vapor "escupirá" agua hirviendo y esto tal vez afecte tu proceso. La razon es muy sencilla, se basa en la Curva de Calentamiento del Agua, desde su estado a temperatura ambiente, punto de ebullición, su valor latente (al final de este ciclo es donde se debe condensar) y el punto de fusion (vapor utilizable). Puedo hacerte un diseño "generico" con algunos valores de referencia como para orientarte y darte una idea, utilizando alguna olla a presión, algun que otro caño de cobre, un recipiente de condensado, y la salida regulable de vapor.
> 
> Con referencia a la circuiteria electrónica, el calentamiento puede ser por resistencia o bobina, de todas maneras yo te recomiendo por seguridad (sobre todo de quien la opere o utilice) que coloques ademas un sensor de temperatura, un sensor de presión, y un medidor de nivel de liquído (este ultimo para el vaciamiento del recipiente de condensado) pero a no asustarse que esto lo podes realizar con un puñadito de componentes faciles de conseguir. (salvo que estes interesado en armarlo microprocesado, algun display de LCD, etc etc)



Hola!! Consulta. Sería necesario sumar al diseño válvulas de retención? Y algún tipo de termostato para que corte la electricidad a la resistencia en el caso de no tener agua. Que tipo de termostato sería?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 18, 2019)

En caso de no tener agua en el recipiente, se utiliza un sensor de nivel para tomar acción de seguridad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2019)

Las vaporeras comerciales usan dos chapas cómo electrodos conectados a línea , hay agua = conduce y hierve , no hay agua = no conduce


----------



## El Perro (Mar 18, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las vaporeras comerciales usan dos chapas cómo electrodos conectados a línea , hay agua = conduce y hierve , no hay agua = no conduce


Esta opción me parece la más precavida y funcional


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2019)

Si , digamos que además tienen calculado y experimentado cuanto vapor generan en relación al tamaño calibrado del orificio de salida , se ahorran resistencia y termostato.


----------



## El Perro (Mar 18, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , digamos que además tienen calculado y experimentado cuanto vapor generan en relación al tamaño calibrado del orificio de salida , se ahorran resistencia y termostato.


Tenés algún diseño o información adicional para la fabricación de una de estas máquinas?


----------

